# Fuente Switching Half Bridge, Vin 80 a 250v, Vout=28v, pwm=f



## Dpineda (Oct 15, 2007)

Hola, estoy diseñando uns fuente switching con los requerimientos de arriba.
La fuente será usada para alimentar a un transmisor de señal de television (canal 3) que es un proyecto que se esta desarrollando donde estudio.
Les describo el circuito en lo que me ha resultado las simulaciones.
1-Programa usadospice(si alguien recomienda algo mejor que lo diga por favor) 
2- Se ha montado un puente rectificador y condensadores para soportar 400v.
3- se usan mosfet irf740.
4- Se generan pulsos de la amplitud de entrada, desfasados en la mitad del periodo (f=50khz)
5- en paralelo a  los mosfet van 2 C que permiten tomar la mitad de la tension para colocar un transformador.(el tren de pulsos+- tb a mitad d e tension)
6- nuevamente un peunte rectificador de diosos, entregando el tren de pulsos a mitad de frecuencia y "transformador"
7-luego, le puse un filtro rc para quitar los pulso 
8-filtro LC, que entrega una tension continua.

Los problemas o dudas que tengo, de atras para adelante:
-al variar la carga, cambia la tension entregada, pro lo que he pensado en un opamp para mantener la tension requerida, cambiando carga.
(no creo que este muy bueno pero mis conocimientos de circuitos son aun basicos)
-al menos en pspice el cambio del ancho de pulso para los distintos voltajes de entrada , a diistintos anchos, no influye en nada (por eso encesito otro porgrama que pueda simularlo)
-por lo anterior,  si logro configurar que entregue tnesion de 28v para una entrada de 80, para una entrada de 220 me va  adar 100v.

Por el control:
-dado los requerimientos de uso del equipo debe ser control feedforward(al menos eso dice el profe guia)
-por eso he buscado unos integrado que hagan esa pega pero tengo mas dudas al respecto:
como los configuro?
la autoregualcion del ancho de pulso inicial es automatica? o varia segun los componentes pasivos?
2-dado que el pwm me regula el ancho de pulso, supongo que necesito un "driver" (que es como he visto) que me entregue el tren de pulso a la amplitud de entrada.

Reqcomiendan algun integrado en especial?
Que mas puedo hacer para que me quede bonito?
Bueno, eso. Gracias por la atención.



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Mensaje reubicado


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 15, 2007)

Hola.
Usá un TL494 como modulador PWM. Es fácil de configurar y la hoja de datos te da algunos ejemplos.
En cuanto al driver de los mosfet, usá alguno que cumpla con tus requerimientos, por ejemplo el IR2112


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 15, 2007)

¿Que significa PWM=f?
1- Modulación del ancho de pulso, frecuencia constante.
2- Modulación de frecuencia de pulso, ancho constante.
3- Ciclo de trabajo = 50%
La idea es que a 80v tenes un 10% del ciclo de trabajo y a 220v un 90% del ciclo de trabajo.
Lo ideal es tener un 50% del ciclo de trabajo para evitar pérdidas en el núcleo.
La otra es tener en el secundario lo que raye, y que el TL494 se encargue de las diferencias.


----------



## Dpineda (Oct 15, 2007)

hola, creo que no alcanzó a salir todo el título, estoy usando fpwm=50khz. y me recgula el ancho de pulso claro.
T=20us
t=10us (duty yicle)
Donde el ciclo de trabajo va para 80v a 9.4us, y con 250v a 3us.
El problema que tengo es que al simularlo en el pspice "ignora" el cambio en el ancho del pulso, que se supone sirve para regular la salida.


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 16, 2007)

Porque no publicas tu ckto para poder orientarte mejor, si no ahi hablaremos a ciegas.
Gracias.


----------



## Dpineda (Oct 21, 2007)

Hola, envio el circuito.
La cuestion es:
-sirve pspice para simular realmente el circuito?  teninedo en cuenta
-control pwm por feeedforward,  rremplazado por un generador de pulsos vpulse,
- vario el ancho del pulso y no influye en la salida
- en la salida al variar la carga varia la tension, si no es con opamp cual es la solucion?


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 22, 2007)

Hay un problema con el driver del MOSFET superior. La tension del GATE debe ser superior en 10v a la tensión del SOURCE. No es nomás que le encajas un pulso y arranca.
El filtro y la forma del transformador del lado del secundario parece una Forward mas que una Half Bridge.
No entendí la parte del Opamp, pareciera que queres hacer con componentes discretos lo que hace años venimos haciendo con integrados.
Falta el feedback, un opto que interfiera con la normal oscilación del primario para mantener la tensión regulada, ponele que sea 30% para 220v y 80% para 110v; así te queda margen para la carga.
¿Cuanto dijiste que era el consumo? Half Bridge anda bien para 500W


----------



## Dpineda (Nov 4, 2007)

Hola. Gracias por la ayuda. Me vna quedando claras mas cosas. La potencia es cerana  a los 200w
-lo del pulso , entendido.
-lo del transformador aun no, que tipo de transformador es necesario para el half bridge? por que no el "simple"?
-lo del opamp es "jugo", resulta que aun no encuentro como mantener el voltaje a distintas cargas (el control es feedforward o sea adelanto, y por lo que entiendo no controlaria la salida)


----------



## Juan Romero (Nov 4, 2007)

Con tu ckto no pasa nada, primeramente la parte de la oscilacion del PWM no estan sincronizadas, la alimentacion esta un poco confusa, deberia llevar dos fuentes de bateria, el transformador como has editado el modelo de spice porque en base a eso el simulador inducira tension secundaria. Tambien no veo la realimentacion o la tension de control del voltaje de salida,bueno para que te ayudes un poco en tu simulacion te sugiero que revises la pagina de ON Semiconductor y ahi encontraras algunas aplicaciones para fuentes SMPS usando el PSpice, tambien hay tutoriales, revisalos, analizalos y luego nos comentas.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 5, 2007)

Para 200W una Forward es lo mas eficiente, la Half-Bridge te queda grande.
¿A que le llamas transformador "simple"? La rueda ya se inventó
Para entender el control empezá con el integrado TL494 y sus clónicos.


----------

